
StackExchange is moving to .NET Core - symisc_devel
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/316278/the-road-to-net-core-please-help-stack-exchange-test-ef-core
======
tannhaeuser
Not related to StackExchange using .net per se, but it just occurred to me
that, if MSFT were to buy StackExchange (along with GitHub, LinkedIn, Skype
which they already have bought, and wasn't there a story about MSFT having a
stake in npmjs, Inc. as well?), they'd own an awful lot of what defines
developer productivity and developer/customer relationship in this decade.

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
.NET has so much going for it these days - C# and F#, cross-platform (almost
ubiquitous now), and tremendous tooling.

